# Ei Ferts



## Insectkiller2005 (7 Jul 2015)

Hi anyone used the APF complete ferts from apfuk ? If so is it any good ?


----------



## dw1305 (7 Jul 2015)

Hi all, 





Insectkiller2005 said:


> APF complete ferts from apfuk ? If so is it any good ?


 Yes, it's good. 

All you have to remember with nutrients is that plants can only take up mineral nutrients as "ions", it doesn't matter which compound those ions came from, or what was written on the bottle they came from.

Have a look at <"Ei vs......."> and linked threads.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Insectkiller2005 (7 Jul 2015)

Ok thats great and thanks very much for your quick reply .


----------

